# Jean-Henri Merle d'Aubigné



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2006)

Jean-Henri Merle d'Aubigné, Swiss Protestant minister and historian, was born on August 16, 1794 and died on October 21, 1872.


----------

